

Finally a comprehensive query language for your repositories - shrubash
http://www.jfrog.com/aql-the-google-of-repositories/?utm_source=Hackernews&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=AQLthegoogleof_post1

======
shrubash
You know that old proverb about giving a man a fish vs teaching him to fish?
We decided that the right approach is not to keep “giving new APIs” to satisfy
more and more search needs, but rather to empower the community with the
ability to build ANY search query your collective imagination can dream up,
and thus… Artifactory Query Language was born.

